# Pyrethrinoid insecticide



## Brabantia (Jul 10, 2018)

It seems to me having read somewhere (but I don't remember where) that pyrethrinoid insecticides can cause flowers deformations. Have you any experiences with this type of product ? I ask you this question because nicotinoid derivatives are outlaw in Europa some cultivators are looking for alternatives like pyrethrinoids derivatives in order to exterminate scales and other bugs. Many thanks in advance for sharing your observations.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Jul 11, 2018)

I have used pyrethroids off and on for decades, and have never seen deformation of any sort.


----------



## CarlG (Jul 11, 2018)

Same here. I regularly use bifrenthin (Talstar P) on my plants indoors, in bud or not.


----------



## valenzino (Jul 12, 2018)

is 1 year that I use suxcesfully and no flower deformations untill now


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 12, 2018)

Don't spray near cats:
https://www.npr.org/sections/health...hes-with-permethrin-be-careful-around-the-cat


----------

